# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Sony VGN FE21M laptop

## DJman

Sony VGN-FE21M
15.3' 1366?768
2 GB RAM (2χ1) 533ΜΗΖ (εχω το τιμολογιο απο e-gate με εγγύηση  εφ'ορου ζωης νομιζω)
T2400 1.83GHZ
NVIDIA GeForce Go 7600 - 128 MB VRAM 
120GB 54000rpm SATA
3x USB2
VGA,Svideo,IEEE 1394,Memory stick,sd
DVD±RW
802.11a/b/g
RJ45-RJ11
ακουστικό-mic(ξεχωριστά)
Με τον δικο του φορτιστή
2 μπαταρίες 

Τι προβλήματα έχει:
-Η οθόνη βγάζει τις γραμμές μου βλέπετε στην τελευταία εικόνα(bios). Αν εγκατασταθούν οι drivers μπαίνει μόνο σε safe mod(έτσι μου έκανε στα win 7)
Του πέρασα τα 10αρια και τα πήρε κανονικά , αλλά θέλει χειροκίνητα του drivers ένα-ενα. Φαντάζομαι αμα του περάσω τον driver της οθόνης πάλι δεν θα μπορεί να
κάνει log in στα windows

Του έχω κάνει μια φορά πριν 5 χρονιά  reflow σε μαγαζί,
και δυστυχώς μου ξανάβγαλε το πρόβλημα.Το λάθος που έκανα μάλλον.
ήταν ότι έβλεπα μια ταινία στον projectora και ειχα και την οθόνη 
του λαπτοπ σε λειτουργία και ζορίστηκε η κάρτα γραφικών
-Το κουμπί του wifi/bluetooth εχει αφαιρεθεί γιατί κουνιόταν λίγο
και μου έκλεινε το wifi. Λειτουργεί κανονικά το δικο του (το εχω αφησει στην θεση ΟΝ) άλλα εγώ είχα βάλει και ενα εξωτερικό
usb dogle μικορυλι και ήμουν μια χαρά.

Έχει μια μεγάλη μπαταρία.Σε idle κρατάει 2,30 ωρες. Άρα σε χρήση ίντερνετ θα 
βγάζει άνετα 2ωρο. Αγορασμένη 180 ευρώ απο την Sony το 2012
Έχει και μια δεύτερη μπαταρία αγορασμένη απο ebay, που κρατάει 1 ωρα

Το λαπτοπ το πρόσεχα σαν τα μάτια μου,και χρησιμοποιόταν 4 μήνες τον χρόνο(Χριστούγεννα-Πασχα-Καλοκαιρι)
Το άνοιγα για να συντηρώ τις μπαταρίες τους υπολοίπους μήνες












Τωρα εχει πανω ενα 120αρι δισκο, και οχι 160

Τιμη 50ευρω
Στέλνω με έξοδα δικά σας.

----------

